# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Man Utd Captain Gone?

## tammyy2j

Manchester United Captain and midfielder Roy Keane has quit the club by mutual consent.

I hope he will have a testimonal match even though rumour reports are saying no.

As a man utd fan Keane has been outstanding for the club and will be dearly missed. I know his departure was inevitable but i thought it might be at the end of the season. 

At present there is no one in United who can be a subsitute for Keano he is a top class player.

I think Alez will have to start spending money to attract quality players that MU desperately need.

----------


## Siobhan

Oh thank god.. not a big Man U support and not a Roy Keane supporter.. he has rocked too many boats and has gotten away with too much stuff so far

----------


## Johnny Allen

I will miss him an inspirational player, who will be sadly missed by Man United fans.

----------


## lollymay

noooooooooooooooooooooooooo. im a man u fan if you hadnt guessed lol.

----------

